# Furry antro head 3D model for DAZ Studio or POSER please?



## AndrewSX (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello!

 I use 3D model programs DAZ Studio and Poser to improve my drawing skills. The 3D body model is great for learning body proportions, different poses, different view angles  etc. Amazing!!!

 But there's only human figure available. It's not the problem with the body. It's pretty similar. But the Head is really different. 

I'd like see 3D furry anthro head model - ideally with short nose/jaw like in this random picture from google:








Please can somebody share with me some save file with furry anthro head model? 

Thank you very much!


----------



## Inpw (Dec 1, 2013)

AndrewSX said:


>



I swear she told me she's on the pill. :/


----------

